# Foof (8)



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Our Award 



Egg and spoon race... you think if I stare at it long enough it'll stay on my spoon hahaha



Earlier today, life sure is tough 








The first lot of shots are care of our taining centre Mckaynine. If you guys wanna have a look at the rest of the dogs and handlers at the funday having a blast: Fun Day


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Great pics bet your so proud of all the hard work thats put in.


----------



## crazydoglover (Dec 14, 2008)

well done 

thats one handsome doggy!
ive noticed if i dont want to spill something i stare at it hard too as if im willing it to stay steady :lol:


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Great pics - you all look very chilled out together


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what great pics, looks like you all had a fun time,


----------



## swilkes2008 (Dec 19, 2008)

great pics..


----------



## pete1889 (Dec 19, 2008)

looks like you had a great dat:thumbup:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

what a Great looking little dog!!! well done on your award:thumbup:


----------



## Ginny (Dec 22, 2008)

Wow a gorgeous dog. Love how bright his eyes are!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2008)

Lovely pics.


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

Love your Piccys.......:thumbsup:


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*great pictures  well done on your award *


----------



## Weezie (Jul 31, 2008)

Thanks so much guys!!


----------

